# Fire rated glazing-alteration



## Sifu (Sep 29, 2017)

This could also be in the commercial building forum but since it is probably largely an NFPA issue I ask here.  
I have a tenant that wishes to put an opaque privacy film on a side-light (not part of the door assembly as far as I know).  It is in a 1-hr fire partition.  Would this alteration affect the rating of the glazing?


----------



## cda (Sep 29, 2017)

Good question


What is the rating of the glazing?

Why NFPA issue and not IBC also?


----------



## cda (Sep 29, 2017)

Hum thought for sure would find something in IBC or ifc

Maybe you are right maybe in NFPA 80

Or ask the door guru

I guess you can say it was not tested that way,

And you are limited on what can go on a rated door, which should apply to glazing


----------



## cda (Sep 29, 2017)

From the guru


NFPA 80, a definition for field modifications was added:  _“Changes, not otherwise permitted by this standard, made to a listed assembly or component after it has been manufactured.”_ 


Hardware preparations made on the job site are covered under section 4.1.3 – Appurtenances.  The term “appurtenance” is not defined in NFPA 80, but it is generally used to describe subcomponents of an assembly.  In the case of a fire door assembly, appurtenances include locks, hinges, closers, astragals, and other hardware, as well as glass lights, louvers, and plant-ons.


----------



## hazmatpoobah (Sep 30, 2017)

cda said:


> From the guru
> NFPA 80, a definition for field modifications was added:  _“Changes, not otherwise permitted by this standard, made to a listed assembly or component after it has been manufactured.”_
> 
> Hardware preparations made on the job site are covered under section 4.1.3 – Appurtenances.  The term “appurtenance” is not defined in NFPA 80, but it is generally used to describe subcomponents of an assembly.  In the case of a fire door assembly, appurtenances include locks, hinges, closers, astragals, and other hardware, as well as glass lights, louvers, and plant-ons.



I would say this is your answer. The NFPA 80 issue is the door and its hardware. If I place a vinyl sign on the front door of my casa de hazmatpoobah that say "Hazmatpoobah - Your Chemical Boom-by-Yeah!" that sign isn't within the scope of NFPA 80. I thin film plastic that obscures the glazing wouldn't impact the door or its hardware. I also believe it isn't a IBC Chapter 8 issue because the material thickness of the film that creates the opaque film is < 1/32 inch.


----------



## Sifu (Oct 2, 2017)

As best I can tell, this is a fire window (rated 45-min. according to the architect) and subject to the testing per NFPA 257.  I read 257, which really only provides test criteria and some of it may be impacted by an additional film, such as temperature and flaming on the unexposed surface.  NFPA 80 has a few limitations for the glazing but nothing addressing this.  I asked them to provide more information, we'll see what they come up with.


----------



## mark handler (Oct 2, 2017)

It is an alteration to the fire rated glazing and could alter the resistance.
Will it, I doubt it, but you need to discuss it with the manufacturer of the glazing.


----------

